# fallen tree limbs description please



## walking dude (May 8, 2008)

cut up some limbs that was down in my back yard.........i THINK its hickory or birch..........hope i can get some help with these pics........

TIA


----------



## richtee (May 8, 2008)

Some type of cherry?


----------



## walking dude (May 8, 2008)

no........not cherry for sure..........BOY do i wish it was tho.........


----------



## reddog (May 8, 2008)

Looks like Cherry but try to show us some leaves.

Mike


----------



## walking dude (May 8, 2008)

well........i have lived here close to two years........if its a cherry........its a non producing cherry.........is there such athing?


----------



## walking dude (May 8, 2008)

plus leaves aren't out yet


----------



## fireguy (May 8, 2008)

dude, if noone can help you figure it out, take those pics and some samples of leaves to your local nursery or county extension agent, they ought to be able to help you.  I dont think its birch or cherry btw


----------



## fireguy (May 8, 2008)

yes there is


----------



## fireguy (May 8, 2008)

ooops, sorry dude, this is the quote i was reffering to.


----------



## walking dude (May 8, 2008)

i reconize the bark............specially the green moss that grows on it.......but its been since boy scout days, since tree identifying days.....LOLOL.....

like i said......no leaves are out yet...........


----------



## walking dude (May 8, 2008)

doesn't smell like a cherry tho........after i chainsawed it.......i have cherry chips that i just used sunday for the spares...........maybe earl may.........MAN......what a find if it IS cherry.......thats my fav. wood


----------



## fireguy (May 8, 2008)

if you go to earl may, make sure you get a manager... most them kids dont know $h*t... I used to be a nurserymen/landscaper... but with limited evidence and years of being out of the biz... not to mention all those killed brain cells... im worthless


----------



## walking dude (May 8, 2008)

okay.........could be either one of these two......i was mistaken.......there ARE leaves out.......DUH!

sorry bout the quality of the pics........cheap *ss digi


----------



## 1894 (May 8, 2008)

Since they are just limbs , you can wait while they are seasoning till the leaves mature on the tree to find out exactly what they are.


----------



## capt dan (May 8, 2008)

Not birch, too straight for hickory. I believe it is cherry also. Looks alot like the cherry I spent my weekend cutting last week.
Very nice  find for sure! It will be great next spring!


----------



## packplantpath (May 8, 2008)

Dude, based on the flowers, I'm about 99% sure those are flowering cherries.  Probably japanese.

EDIT:  Just saw you said it doesn't ever produce.  Ornamental cherry fruit is not very noticible sometimes.  Do you ever notice small cherry shaped "things" under it?


----------



## walking dude (May 8, 2008)

not in two years that i have mowed back there.........


----------



## packplantpath (May 8, 2008)

Does it typically get covered in blooms?


----------



## walking dude (May 8, 2008)

no blooms.........the one set of leaves has the seed pods.....the flat type that get brown........with the seed in the middle......but NO flowers


----------



## capt dan (May 8, 2008)

Yes there is such a thing. Most of the cherry wood that is produced in the USA is non fruit producing. Cherry furniture,vaneers, and all cherry plywood comes from huge cherry trees. The  ones we chopped up last week were well over 75 feet tall!


----------



## bbq bubba (May 8, 2008)

Dude....that is a Cherry!!
Can't believe you waited 2 years to chop that baby down...lololol
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





May even be Black Cherry, heres my cherry score from last weekend!





By imn88fan


----------



## packplantpath (May 8, 2008)

Crud, the more I look at it, the less like Cherry it looks.  I was taking the yellowish colored things as blooms.  Are they not?  But, typically, cherry blooms are at the end of a fairly long stem, which don't look like that.....

Kinda looks like river birch leaves, but not the bark.....


----------



## packplantpath (May 8, 2008)

Doh, looks like birch, but bark doesn't match.  Should mean it's a beech tree.

Lets see if I can find pictures of beech trees.


----------



## walking dude (May 8, 2008)

this is one of the two trees it COULD be...........these are tree limbs that fell out during a wind storm........the main trees are still standing







these are the seed pods of the tree i DON"T think the wood is from


----------



## packplantpath (May 8, 2008)

I looked at several pics online, and I'm sticking with Beech(for what it's worth from a botanist and former FFA member who has forgotten the vast majority of things he ever knew).

Do a google image search for Beech Leaves and see what you think.


----------



## walking dude (May 8, 2008)

no nuts packin.............just googled it


----------



## walking dude (May 8, 2008)

plus it looks like beech is not normal in the central mid west....more towards the eastern part of the country..........


----------



## davenh (May 9, 2008)

Maybe?

http://www.extension.iastate.edu/Pag.../hornbeam.html


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (May 9, 2008)

By the leaves, it looks like elm or cherry. Elm is asymetrical at the leaf base, cherry is symetrical. Also, in some cherry species, male trees do not fruit. I'm thinking cherry.


----------



## white cloud (May 9, 2008)

There is a black cherry, usually what they make furniture with it don't bear fruit as far as I know and they get big. 50 60 feet.I will call a freind who does some lumbering and let you know.


----------



## fireguy (May 9, 2008)

not normal dude, but are more common than one would think, sold many of them in my day.


----------



## davenh (May 9, 2008)

How about this one, Rock Elm.

http://www.extension.iastate.edu/pag.../rock-elm.html


----------



## white cloud (May 9, 2008)

The beech around here have a nice smooth bark. The kindda bark for hornbirds to carve ther initials in.


----------



## walking dude (May 9, 2008)

deff. not a smooth barked tree for sure


----------



## walking dude (May 9, 2008)

i was thinking elm.........cept the elm was killed off here in iowa YEARS ago...memeber the dutch elm disease?..........wiped most if not all out


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (May 9, 2008)

Elm also has small, round, flat, papery fruit that is in clusters. Be careful, if it is elm, it is NOT suitable for smoking food.


----------



## white cloud (May 9, 2008)

Ok I just called the guy who does some lumbering and he said it sounded like black wallnut, with the bark I described. Or cherry, if the bark looked like a bunch of potatoe chips stuck on the tree. He says black wallnut has alot of tannins it making it unexceptable for smoking but cherry would be cherry.


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 9, 2008)

The leaf in the bottom right of the first pic looks like cherry from a distance....but in the second pic it looks like elm.

D88de, elm still grows in the midwest...they just don't get as big anymore.  My brother took one down this winter that died off last year...about 15" diameter....it was a white elm though....and the wood didn't look like your pics....so, I guess I haven't really been any help to you.....sry....


----------



## short one (May 9, 2008)

Looks like what I call Chinese Elm, and from what you said about the seed pods, I also think its in the Elm family.


----------



## smokebuzz (May 9, 2008)

I agree, and we have ALOT of elm in IOWA Dude


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (May 9, 2008)

Elm


----------



## crewcab4x4 (May 9, 2008)

The one is definatley elm. Not sure about the other one though. There's no black walnut there though.

Jason


----------



## hell fire grill (May 12, 2008)

Try this Dude.

http://www.oplin.org/tree/index.html


----------



## smoke_chef (May 12, 2008)

Hello all, 

I realize the questions isn't "what does a cherry tree look like?". I just thought since I have a big one in my front yard I would take some pics of it and post. So for what it's worth... Here's my cherry tree.


----------

